
Six Degrees of Separation - benbreen
http://www.combatsextrafficking.com/six-degrees-of-separation/
======
codingdave
So now we have sites to donate to individuals who need money for sex
trafficking, education, health care, business...I'm sure there are others.

I think they are great ideas - it is wonderful to be able to literally share
the wealth. But I worry that the success of such sites will depend on their
marketing. I think everyone would be better served by a directory that
aggregates these sites together, lets you see whom all the people worldwide
looking for assistance are, and gives them all exposure. It would also be nice
to see some reports on the efficiency of each site, to know how much of your
dollar gets directly to the person in need.

I'm too buried in work and family to build such a thing, but I'm hoping
someone on HN would have the time...

~~~
michellefdez
Very interested in your comment about a directory that aggregates sites like
this -- do you think combining different causes in a page could hurt in some
way? I'd be worried that with too many causes to focus on people might get
distracted.

In the meantime, you might be interested in checking out watsi.org, a site
that crowdfunds healthcare for people around the world. They're explicit about
where each dollar goes (100% of your donation directly goes to funding care
for patients).

~~~
benbreen
The original post highlights Watsi as a model but also points out that certain
groups in need of help might not be as amenable to having their pictures or
personal info shared online (like victims of human trafficking, etc). That
would create potential problems for an aggregator of humanitarian projects
like this, because the decision on how much personal information to reveal is
case dependent. 6degree.org's model is somewhat similar but anonymized [1],
which seems to me to be necessary in this case but isn't as effective in some
ways because it lacks Watsi's human element. I definitely think that
variations on the Watsi-style model could lend themselves to some kind of
aggregator, but it might be a challenge to integrate them in a uniform way.

[1] [http://6degree.org/](http://6degree.org/)

------
ArtDev
Helping the police sounds noble but it is only making a bad situation much
much worse:

[https://sexliesducttape.me/2016/03/31/a-pocket-guide-to-
deal...](https://sexliesducttape.me/2016/03/31/a-pocket-guide-to-dealing-with-
antis-online/)

Get the police out of the picture and then maybe these people can be helped.

